# In search of a Golden puppy to rescue!



## superspork85 (Feb 20, 2008)

I can't tell you how much I love Golden Retrievers. It all started with the purchase of my beautiful boy, Rudy, six years ago, who is honestly the best dog that anyone could ever ask for. Unfortunately Rudy lives with my parents (he is so wonderful that no one wants to part with him!), and since I have recently moved out I find myself craving another Golden.

I would really like to adopt a dog, but I definitely want a puppy. Does anyone know of any adoptable Golden puppies in or around PA? I would really appreciate any information!

Thank you


----------



## mackenziesdad (Dec 22, 2007)

Not sure if they have puppies, but here are a few rescue groups in PA:

Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue
Golden Retriever Rescue Central PA
Keystone Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.

Who knows...you might fall in love with an 'older' puppy!


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

I know what you mean about missing your golden ... hard to not have one in your life isn't it?

I suggest doing a google search to find the golden retriever rescue clubs in your area (or surrounding areas). There are local rescues everywhere and if you tell them what you are looking for, perhaps they can find one for you. 

Good luck and of course you have to send a picture in if you get one


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome and good luck with your golden puppy search. I would also look into the rescues. There may be a young dog that you fall in love with. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, there is a puppy out there that needs you. It probably will not take long to find him or her.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Someone just started a thread

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=30520


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Deborah said:


> Someone just started a thread
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=30520


did someone say "transport...?"


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is right, you don't need to limit your search area with this forum. This group can get a pup from one end of the earth to the other. There tends to be a lot more dogs in the southern states so that may be a place to look.


----------

